# Need Service Manual For 2002 Yamaha 400 Big Bear YFM40FPGR



## Asparky

Hi 
Looking to get the Service Manual For 2002 Yamaha 400 Big Bear YFM40FPGR

Thanks


----------



## Asparky

looking at your 2002 Kodiak 400 and your 2006 Big Bear 400.. I dont remember if the Kodiak back then had a air cooled engine and water cooled... and see a lot of part # changes between the 2002 & 2006 Big bear 400... any thoughts of the better choice if either?

thanks


----------



## Polaris425

it's right there in our list, it's for 2006 but, im pretty sure they are the same.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=263


----------



## gpinjason

my 02 Kodiak is liquid cooled...


----------

